# Decoy Making



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Has anybody ever tried to make their own shell replica? I have heard of a website that shows you how to do it but the site won't come up anymore? Does anybod know what I am talking about and if so can you give me some pointers on how to make some of these things to see if it would be worth it?

MOJO


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

yeah..i know what your talkin about...they call it ezdecoysmaker....and i dont have a clue if its work or not...they sell instruction for 25$an your supposed to be able to make decoys for cheap...the problem is i think the decoys arent so durable....i cannot open their site...the url was www.ezdecoymaker.com


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Never saw the product in hand but have heard that once you figure in the cost of the materials and the quality of the product your better off buying carrylite shells. But like I said I have never seen the product.


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

Ya I baught the instructions for twenty five buks and they are the biggesst joke I have ever seen . he swears by his process but it is a stupid idea.
Way to much effort. I would tell you how to do it but he clames he has a small layers degree and he will retaliate if needed.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

The web site is operational...take a look at the decoys he made at the last page from the galleries (they are ugly...)The decoys you see in white in the pictures is not made by himself im sure...They look more like a plastic decoys bleached!!!the one you see from the last pictures is more realistic for that kind of crappy paper just my opinion


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Grounder said:


> Ya I baught the instructions for twenty five buks and they are the biggesst joke I have ever seen . he swears by his process but it is a stupid idea.
> Way to much effort. I would tell you how to do it but he clames he has a small layers degree and he will retaliate if needed.


The claim on the website is a money back guarantee. Wasn't sure if you knew or not.


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

Well I bought the so called "system" a few years back when I was younger and poorer-only under a different name, all it did was make me even more poor. It is a total crock of BS. Ya use taxidermy supplies and the friggin special paper is just stupid...its a joke. If someone wants to give it a whirl, Ill sell ya the product and "special adhesive" all for bargain price of 10 bucks LMAO, Ive got like 25 pounds of the crap-according to the brain genious I bought the system from, that should make you hundreds of dekes, and I even let ya know where to get the high wood resin content paper LOL. Figure its a free market, I bought a "product"-term used very loosely-and now I would be reselling it-no foul there. I tried a couple of times and never had one decoy that even came remotley close to turning out. I severly lack patience though and ended up burning the couple I made and pissing out the flames. If you could figure it out, it would be pimp for snow goose dekes. The dekes in the pics are obviously just stripped plastic, you can even see the seams. My advice to everyone is tell all your friends that this system is a bunch of crap and have them tell their friends. DONT BE A MORON and waste the money like me. If there is one thing this system has taught me, it is to make sure this jerkoff and others pushing this idea dont get anymore money from unsespecting hunters.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

What I find really frustrating is that some people have no integrity. The person selling these probably knows full well that this "system" won't work for people yet they are willing to put their name behind it and screw people out of money.

It is priced at a level where most people aren't going to put the time and effort into trying to get their money back. They just chalk it up to another one of lifes expensive educations.

Things like this remind me that when I have my own business I am going to make sure that whatever I sell or service I provide I would be willing to put my name behind and also buy it and use it myself.

Good businesses set themselves apart with quality and service. Lots of businesses preach it but often few do it. This guy screwed you once and now you told everyone not to use it. Hard to gain new customers doing that.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I really dont know why the pictures are low resolution!!! :beer:


----------

